# Rutenhalter für Steg



## JonasH (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, Da die Boardsuche nichts ergab frage ich einfach mal ob nicht jemand ne gute und billige Lösung hat wie man denn auf einem Steg einen Rutenhalter fest bekommt!?

Danke im VOrraus 

JOnas


----------



## Leif-Jesper (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Steg*

Nehm doch Teleständer und stecke die ins wasser.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Steg*

Wenn man bedenkt, dass es unter manchen Stegen zig Meter in die Tiefe geht (damit da auch ein netter Kutter anlegen kann), benötigt man schon recht lange Teleskopstangen, wa? 

Gibt es nicht für Karpfenangler diese Rutenhalter, die man hinstellen kann, danach verkabelt und ausrichtet und fixiert und sonstwas? Keine Ahnung, wie die Teile heißen (aber die sehen so aus, als würden sie einzeln so viel wie meine komplette Angelausrüstung wiegen ).

Ich hatte mal einen Rutenhalter an meinen Klappstuhl gebastelt, hat auch wunderbar funktioniert. Einziger Makel war, dass man nicht aufstehen durfte, daher habe ich das auch wieder dran gegeben.

Darfst Du ein (kleines!) Loch in den Steg bohren? Dann wäre es einfach.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Carp Dav (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Steg*

Hi.
Stell dir einen oder zwei dreibeine auf. Die gibt es z.B. bei www.angelsport-schirmer.de für 17,95 € Best.Nr.26301010

Gruß
Carp Dav


----------



## muddyliz (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Steg*

Sieh mal bei Askari nach, gib in der Suche "Rutenhalter" ein. Die Nrn. 4 und 5 sind zum Festschrauben, für die Nr. 56 bohrst du dir 2 Löcher ins Brett.


----------



## BigEarn (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Steg*

Wenn die Pfeiler aus Metall sind kannst Du dir auch ne Konstruktion mit MAgnet bauen. Gut sind die aus alten Musik-Boxen. Da einen Rutenhalter dran montieren und die Konstruktion durch den Magnet am Steg fixieren, das müsste funzen. Hab ich selber noch nicht gemacht, aber mal gesehen. Deshalb keine genauen Konstruktionspläne von mir


----------



## Bondex (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Steg*

Dreibein und RodPod aus der Karpfenszene sollten gute Dienste leisten. Dreibeine kannst Du Dir auch aus Dachlatten oä. leicht selber bauen. Habe ich mal zum Brandungsangeln gemacht und funzte super, allerdings etwas schwerer als welche aus Alu, dafür stabiler, rosten oder oxidieren nicht und kosten fast nichts.
Ist ja auch wichtig ob die Rute mehr liegen soll oder eher aufrecht stehen soll.
Vielleicht kannst Du zu Hause schon einfach ein Rohr oder sogar einen richtigen Rutenhalter an einem Brett befestigen, daß Du beim Fischen mit einer Schraubzwinge am Steg befestigst oder zwischen den Brettern wenn vorhanden mit einem unten angebrachten Brett festklemmst oder verkeilst, hängt ja auch vom Steg (Bauart) ab


----------



## Adrian* (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Steg*

Rod Pod...


----------



## Bondex (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Steg*

@Adrian* 
Rodpot ist gut, aber wir sind hier bei »Basteln und Selbermachen«


----------



## barsch_zocker (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Steg*

|kopfkratMich würde einfach erstmal interessieren wie du die Ruten stellen möchtest.
Und ob du nen "richtigen" Rutenhalter suchst oder einfach nur was zum anlehnen...

barsch_zocker


----------



## JonasH (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Steg*

Sorry leute hatte den thread aus den AUgen verloren, ich brauche ihn um meine Stipprute abzulegen hab mir da ne neue stelle ausgeguckt also brauche ich nen rutenhalter!

Rod pod bruache ich für meine andere rute sobald ich 14 bn darf ich am Kanal ja mmit 3 ruten fischen und da ist mein dreibein dann mit ner anderen rute belegt und noch ein billiges dazu kaufen... naja ich schwimme ja nicht im geld!


----------



## muddyliz (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Steg*

Wenn der Steg aus Brettern besteht und diese überstehen kannst du auch Folgendes machen:
Hol dir im Baumarkt ne billige Schraubzwinge (max. 2 Euro) und jetzt gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1) Du bohrst in den Holzgriff der Schraubzwinge etwa 5 cm tief ein 8,5er Loch, dann mit einem 8er Bohrer nochmals 2 cm tiefer. In das Loch steckst du einen hundsnormalen Rutenhalter, er hält bombenfest.
2) Du legst den Rutenhalter an das Eisen der Schraubzwinge und fixierst ihn mit Isolierband oder Gewebeband.


----------



## Esox_Maximus (5. November 2004)

*AW: Rutenhalter für Steg*

Hallo erstmal

was auch gut geht sind Schirmhalter mit integrierter Schraubzwinge
gibt es im Boots/Campingzubehör


----------

